# virtual pc copying files?



## raja2281 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have installed virtual pc 2007 on vista home. i have also installed vm additions also. but still i am unable to copy files between guest (xp) and host (vista) os.

also is it possible to get usb support on virtual pc 2007. if not any other virtual machine software that has usb support.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 14, 2008)

*www.vmware.com/


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

ya. try vmware. That's really rocks & have a truckload of features.
Ms virtual pc sucks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

VMWare Workstation is the best virtualisation software 
it rocks nothing can beat it
*www.vmware.com/products/ws/


----------



## adi007 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's easy in  virtual pc 2007 :
share one or more drives of the host drive by using drive sharing (make sure u share as read write,use help file provided to learn how..)
copy the file u want to the shared drive..

Regarding USB support AFAIK  virtual pc 2007 supports it...
It's been a long since i used it..


----------

